# jeep/carver/camelot the duke/sherman tank breeding



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

im looking for hybrid vigor out of this breeding


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

those are going to be some big dogs and not my taste but please post pics of puppies


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

haha i'll keep to myself on camelot kennels that bred the duke. 
im all for the real deal.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

I FEEL YOU IM JUST STARTIN HER NEXT BREEDING IS GOIN TO BE OFF A ZEBO/BOLIO/BOOMERANG SIRE...WHAT YOU THINK BOUT DAT??


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

1grindhard said:


> I FEEL YOU IM JUST STARTIN HER NEXT BREEDING IS GOIN TO BE OFF A ZEBO/BOLIO/BOOMERANG SIRE...WHAT YOU THINK BOUT DAT??


What have your female or the sire done? What makes you want to breed them? Do they have any titles in show or wp?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Grabs popcorn and gets comfy


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

SHES 69LBS(PIT)23 INCH HEAD HES 98LBS 26 INCH BOTH ALL MUSCLES


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well with those sizes neither of them sound like full bred APBT.......


Are you just breeding them because their big?

Who are the registered with?


You should never breed without a very good purpose....


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

the standard for apbt's is 30-60 pounds


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

STANDARD GAS PRICES ARE 1.65


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, well post some pics of your monster pits


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Baka baka baka. Methinks someone is just here to peddle poorly-bred puppies.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Baka baka baka. Methinks someone is just here to peddle poorly-bred puppies.


if you can even call it "breeding"


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

WELL THEY ARE BOTH VERY GOOD PEDIGREE DOGS LOOK EM UP ONLINE PEDEGREES BOTH ARE ADBA REG WANT 2 SEE THOSE 2,AND IF I WERE BREEDING FOR SIZE I WOULDN'T HAVE OUTCROSSED AND MY PURPOSE HETEROS...YOU DO KNO WHAT THAT IS,ANY OTHER ???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Anybody can "breed." Ever seen Idiocracy?  But it takes intelligence and dedication to _*breed*_, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Post their peds up...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to close this with regard to rule #1. Considering the circumstances, I'm sparing the board some drama. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------

